# Ahmadinejad alines with tea party view



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahmadinejad says Egyptian protests herald new Mideast - Washington Times


 Iran&#8216;s president declared Friday that Egypt&#8216;s uprising shows a new Middle East is emerging that will doom Israel and break free of American &#8220;interference,&#8221; even as Tehran clamps down harder on its own domestic opposition movement.

Iran has sought to portray the popular uprisings in Tunisia and Egypt as a replay of its 1979 Islamic Revolution &#8212; whose anniversary was marked Friday by Mahmoud Ahmadinejad&#8216;s speech and state-organized rallies that included chants of support for Egypt&#8216;s anti-government protests.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 11, 2011)

do you have a comment to make?


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 11, 2011)

> Ahmadinejad alines with tea party view



I seen some stretches before, and may have even been guilty of one or two myself, but REALLY?


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## JimH52 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ahmadinejad is delusional.  He and his ruling party should be very afraid that the pro-democracy movement might makes its way to the streets of Tehran....again.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 11, 2011)

I didn't see anything in there about the tea party.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 11, 2011)

truthmatters said:


> ahmadinejad says egyptian protests herald new mideast - washington times
> 
> 
> irans president declared friday that egypts uprising shows a new middle east is emerging that will doom israel and break free of american interference, even as tehran clamps down harder on its own domestic opposition movement.
> ...



View attachment 12817


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Its the tea party righties who seem to be supporting this same idea of what this bodes for the US


----------



## syrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Ahmadinejad says Egyptian protests herald new Mideast - Washington Times
> 
> 
> Irans president declared Friday that Egypts uprising shows a new Middle East is emerging that will doom Israel and break free of American interference, even as Tehran clamps down harder on its own domestic opposition movement.
> ...



Oh Really? 

Can i laugh now?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

The Iranian leader may be happy about this unlike the right but they sure seem to think it will produce the same results


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Its the tea party righties who seem to be supporting this same idea of what this bodes for the US



Not even close.  If the members of the so called Tea party movement had ANY conviction and any real balls, we would have seen these types of protests in America already.  Instead, we get websites, weekend hate rallies and a few redneck protestors at Town Halls.  The Tea Party folks in America couldn't hold a candle to the brave folks in Egypt.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.

Ahmadinejad thinks the same


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.
> 
> Ahmadinejad thinks the same






Yeah, and we are correct!

TM finally see the light!!!!!  

Holy shit... THE END IS NEAR!


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 11, 2011)

The Daily Beck- Watch The Glenn Beck Show- February 10, 2011: Breaking News From Egypt


----------



## syrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.
> 
> Ahmadinejad thinks the same




And what the hell does that have to do with the tea party?


If you are SO ignorant to not see the similarities of what happened and what it looked like when the shaw was ousted....your are just 


HOPELESS!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Feb 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.
> ...



Who was "shaw"?


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> And what the hell does that have to do with the tea party?
> 
> 
> If you are SO ignorant to not see the similarities of what happened and what it looked like when the shaw was ousted....*your are just
> ...



I've come to that conclusion too.... I would put her on ignore, but she's good for a laugh or fifty.

TM is a leftwing whackjob of the highest (oops - lowest) order.


----------



## The Infidel (Feb 11, 2011)

I fear for Isreal more now than ever before 



They need our prayers


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 11, 2011)

Man...no one stands a chance to win the "Dumbass thread of the week award".
Simply no competition as long as TM is around.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.
> 
> Ahmadinejad thinks the same



You mean hard line 'right' like the BBC? 

Most of the European media are analyzing the situation and coming to the same conclusion... Iran 1979. What starts out as a desire for democracy ends up with a worse regime than the one they fought so hard to get rid of. 

Stop being so damned naive. Get yourself some edumacation, little girl.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Well shit

Shah


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 11, 2011)

TM, when you make a thread do you ever take a deep breath and say to yourself... "Ok, I can do this ...." when you know people will only make fun of you and prove you to be a complete moron using your own source?
You&#8217;re like Bush-bot crazy only for the left&#8230; Even &#8220;your party&#8221; does not agree with you a majority of the time. Your friends on these boards are Rtard, RW and shaman&#8230; All clowns. 

Next time you have something to say, try pulling Obama&#8217;s cock out of your throat first so we can hear something other than &#8220;you sucking.&#8221; For someone who complains about faux news sheeple all the time, you sure fill the role of the lefts version.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

Its your right wing who is unhappy with this emerging democracy.


Why are so many who claim tea party ideals so scared of this emerging democracy?

Because you like Ahmadinejad dont believe in democracy


----------



## whitehall (Feb 11, 2011)

Does the American left have "Tea Party" on the brain? Get a CAT scan.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Its your right wing who is unhappy with this emerging democracy.
> 
> 
> Why are so many who claim tea party ideals so scared of this emerging democracy?
> ...



We know history. Pity that you do not. 

No one is 'scared' of this emerging democracy. We are concerned about the potential for an hard line Islamist takeover.... kind of like the poor people of Iran ended up with, after their 'democratic revolution'.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 11, 2011)

Obama is president and Hillary is still secretary of state and the senate still has a democrat majority. If you lefties spent more time analyzing Obama's policies rather than trying to make a crazy connection between current events and the Tea Party or the former governor of Alaska or Michelle Bachmann you might look a little less like hysterical schoolkids.


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Does the American left have "Tea Party" on the brain? Get a CAT scan.


 
No not exactly...the more derogatory version they so proudly spout. But then they only are projecting what's really on their minds.

Sad actually.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Its your right wing who is unhappy with this emerging democracy.
> 
> 
> Why are so many who claim tea party ideals so scared of this emerging democracy?
> ...



Yikes... A dumber post than your OP...


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Its your right wing who is unhappy with this emerging democracy.
> ...


 
What I want to know is where were these people during the protest in Iran when those people were demanding the same thing? Oddly? Obama said we couldn't '_get involved'._


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.

Democracy is never bad news


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 11, 2011)

whitehall said:


> Obama is president and Hillary is still secretary of state and the senate still has a democrat majority. If you lefties spent more time analyzing Obama's policies rather than trying to make a crazy connection between current events and the Tea Party or the former governor of Alaska or Michelle Bachmann you might look a little less like hysterical schoolkids.



And there it is!

Like the wars?

Like homeland security?

Like secret prisons and torture?

Look at the last 4 years of Dem control of the house and senate, with a 2 year Dem president... No no... Wait... Lets talk about fuckin Reagan. All it took was a Dem President for many on the left to find their true calling, neocons


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.
> 
> Democracy is never bad news


 
One more time? Not bad but _cautious. _Mubarak's chair isn't even cold yet and victory is being claimed for a 'Democracy'...we still have yet to see the _residuals._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Its the tea party righties who seem to be supporting this same idea of what this bodes for the US



You kinda make a fool of yourself wherever you go, with your Truthiness. Here, Partisan Divide and The Congress.

That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 11, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Who was "shaw"?



You know, George Bernard.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

This democratic takeover of the Egyptian government by the PEOPLE is not something to fear.


it is good for the entire world.

Its some on the right and Ahmadinejad who see it as resulting in a muslim dictatorship.


Look at these people in Egypt.

They will NEVER settle for a dictator again.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> This democratic takeover of the Egyptian government by the PEOPLE is not something to fear.
> 
> 
> it is good for the entire world.
> ...



You are a naive fool, truth.


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> This democratic takeover of the Egyptian government by the PEOPLE is not something to fear.
> 
> 
> it is good for the entire world.
> ...


 
But what "_people_"? I'm afraid you don't see the larger picture.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

You people really dont believe in human beings huh?


You seem to think democracy is only for certain people.

These people are walking in the same shoes as our founders this momment.

They fought for freedom and won, they are tasting its fruits as we speak.

They will never allow the tree to be cut down now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/154707-democracy-in-egypt-is-bad-for-the-united-states.html

Some of you truely think democracy is bad in the wrong hands.


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You people really dont believe in human beings huh?
> 
> 
> You seem to think democracy is only for certain people.
> ...


 
Please don't tell me what I think. I post a couple of serious thoughts regarding this. I suggest you look deeper into history.

What will result will be nothing like what you are thinking a Democracy should be...so with that? I'm outta this thread and caution you to watch what happens next and not be so quick to claim a victory for Democracy, or anything else.

And one other point? You cannot assign our brand of Democracy (which we aren't, but I digress), to that region. It doesn't work very well...but then again? Just watch and learn.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 11, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Its the tea party righties who seem to be supporting this same idea of what this bodes for the US
> ...



It's called a peacefull demonstration.  In otherwords we don't get violent in groups.

I know as a liberal, that is a hard concept for you.  But we do consider not killing your fellow man to get what you want a form of courage.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 11, 2011)

You just dont really believe in democracy and how it can change a culture for the better.


These people were handed this by NO ONE.

They fought for it all by themsselves.


They now OWN their own country and you can bet they will NEVER allow it to be taken away from them.



You just dont like muslims.


These people do not want anything but a secular democracy.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> You just dont really believe in democracy and how it can change a culture for the better.
> 
> 
> These people were handed this by NO ONE.
> ...



Why don't you try reading some decent analysis of the situation by people who understand the region better than you do. The BBC, Telegraph, Times, Guardian all have some great informative articles on it.... but, be warned, you might out stuff that makes you understand the situation far better than you do. 

You're making such a fucking ass of yourself, again.


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 11, 2011)

TM... the person who can make even the most retarded winger liberals look smart in comparison


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > A certain faction on the right keeps saying democracy in Egypt will cause a Muslim revolution to emerge.
> ...


It has to do with the Tea Party Brotherhood in exactly the same rationalization that CON$ use to equate the Communist Party USA with the Democratic Party.
This is what I love about CON$, when you skewer them with their OWN absurd rationalizations, they throw a hissy fit!!!!


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Its your right wing who is unhappy with this emerging democracy.
> 
> 
> Why are so many who claim tea party ideals so scared of this emerging democracy?
> ...



Are you fucking retarded?  Seriously?  I need to know because I don't intentionally make fun of retarded people and you're just begging for it.

Conservatives are thrilled at the possibility of an emerging democracy.  The concern is that the radicals could potentially get a foot hold instead and become another Iran.  Are you too stupid to understand 1+1?


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > You just dont really believe in democracy and how it can change a culture for the better.
> ...


 
Some of the press outta the EU (UK) in particuliar are taking Obama to task for his handling of this situation, and are right on.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 11, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> TM... the person who can make even the most retarded winger liberals look smart in comparison


There's _*nothing*_ you could do to make retards like rdean and sangha look any smarter than they aren't.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



They have indeed. Which is, perhaps, why the rabid lefties don't want to read it. The Brit media has, for weeks, been discussing the potential for another Iran... unlike our media, they tend to get real experts on the region to inform opinion, rather than a bunch of hysterical lefties, or righties.... they tend to look past their own politics and consider the options. 

Far more intelligent than our own media.


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
They seem to remember history as a matter of course in these situations and do refer to it whether or not they agree is immaterial...some of them put our own press to shame.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2011)

VaYank5150 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Its the tea party righties who seem to be supporting this same idea of what this bodes for the US
> ...



Riots don't require bravery. Remaining non-violent requires bravery.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.
> 
> Democracy is never bad news



TM, when Egypt is taken over by a Theocracy run by radical Muslims will you be apologizing for being excited here?


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.
> ...



I think that TM may actually believe that an Islamist state would be a 'democracy', if that's what the people vote for.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> They will NEVER settle for a dictator again.



Please TM, I beg of you, pick up a history book and start reading. There is no reason to remain this naive.

Some thought the same of the Germans after WW1


----------



## syrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.
> ...




She will call everyone liars and yell to the roof.... find the post!


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Apparently, VaYank STILL doesn't understand the TEA Parties at all. But, ignorance seems not to get in her way when forming an opinion.... or having it formed for her.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



But..... she will NEVER fear you!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> These people do not want anything but a secular democracy.



Can you name anyone or show video of anyone in the riots stating this?


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


 
This thread is bookmarked.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The thing about fear, it takes intelligence. Even a basic non human intelligence knows fear. 

I have a feeling there is not even basic intelligence there. 

Funny thing is i would think simple embarrassment would be enough..but that doesn't even register.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> It is your right wing that is claiming from day one that this was bad news.
> 
> Democracy is never bad news


Few are necessarily calling it bad news. It's merely that there are people who saw what happened in places like Iran and Nicaragua.

Cheering the overthrow of a dictator is one thing, but when you really have no idea what the replacement is going to be you can end up going from disaster to catastrophe.

Then again, you seem to relish your role as the forum nincompoop, so please carry on.


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 11, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Ahmadinejad says Egyptian protests herald new Mideast - Washington Times
> 
> 
> Irans president declared Friday that Egypts uprising shows a new Middle East is emerging that will doom Israel and break free of American interference, even as Tehran clamps down harder on its own domestic opposition movement.
> ...



Wow, check it out folks, it's Robert Gibbs posting on here!!!!! The propaganda in chief has joined us!!!!!!


----------



## The T (Feb 11, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > These people do not want anything but a secular democracy.
> ...


 
She's parroting Clap-On, Clap-Off..._The Clapper_ in his statement yesterday that the Brotherhood is largely '_secular'..._While showing disregard for what the 'Hood' has spawned...notably Osama bin-Laden, al-Queida, HAMAS, and others...


----------

